# Formulare



## SunBurner2k (17. Juni 2001)

Hi@all!

HAb ma ne Frage bezüglich Formularen, vielmehr zum Submit-Button:

Ist es möglich, einen Submit-Button auch als textlink darzustellen? Also nicht als Button, sondern nur über einen textlink. 
klar ist es möglich mittels 

< a href="blablabla.php?action=qwertzui&hans=wurst" >

die DAten zu übertragen, aber man soll sie später nicht mehr oben in der Adresszeile sehen können.

ThX so far,  >>Sun


----------



## xxenon (17. Juni 2001)

hm... also ich hab das noch nie ausprobiert... aber zumindestens könntest du im internet explorer den button mittels css so anpassen das wie plain text aussieht 
(also mit no border, größe an text anpassen, etc...)

aber das is natürlich keione echte lösung ;D

greets, xxenon


----------



## Deemax (18. Juni 2001)

*Submit per Link*

Probiers mal so:
<a href="jAVASCRIPT:document.test.submit()">Link</a>

So kannst du eine Formular über einen Link abschicken. In der action mußt du nur noch deine PHP Script angeben. Das gleiche kannst du auch mit einen Grafik machen!


----------



## SunBurner2k (18. Juni 2001)

jo, danke für den Hinweis, Deemax, aber du hattest noch vergessen, was zu erwähnen:

*document.test* --> das *test* muss auch als name des Formulars angegeben sein.
(SelfHTML sei dank hab ichs rausgefunden, ich wär daran bestimmt noch verzweifelt )

trotzdem nochmal dankeschön für'n Hinweis!!!!


----------



## xxenon (18. Juni 2001)

*lol*
also sun, damit das du das nicht checkst hat er echt net rechnen können )

thx für den hinweis, is echt praktisch zu wissen (und eigentlich so einfach das man selber draufkommen könnte )

greets, xxenon


----------



## SunBurner2k (18. Juni 2001)

mag sein, bin ja noch mehr oder weniger JScript Nu-Bee...  
is ja auch net schlimm. Habs ja noch relativ schnell rausgefunden - ~5-10 min


----------

